# female-only lizard mystery solved



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2010/02/secrets-of-asexuality?npu=1&mbid=yhp


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Definitely weird.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And this is why there are no internet dating sites for parthenogenetic animals


----------

